# I Am Your Father! The Spoiler Spoiler Thread -- What are the biggest ever spoilers? [spoilers]



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2022)

So in this thread we share what we feel are the world's biggest movie spoilers.

DO NOT READ THIS THREAD! IT CONTAIN'S SPOILERS! FOR EVERYTHING!

I won't put one in this first post, but from Post #2 it's open season. You have been warned. You can back out now.

(cue people pointing out that 'I am your father' is actually a spoiler)


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm gonna go with....


In _The Sixth Sense,_ Bruce Willis is a ghost the whole time.


----------



## payn (Oct 28, 2022)

_Rosebud..._


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2022)

Soylent green is people!


----------



## billd91 (Oct 28, 2022)

Murder on the Orient Express - a whodunit where everybody dunit.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2022)

The village is in the middle of a state park.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 28, 2022)

Leonard’s wife wasn’t murdered. Leonard (unknowingly) killed her.


Also-









						A History of Spoilers and their Relevance to Today
					

Building on my recent trend of meta-threads, I observed that there was a thread that was a poll about spoilers in order to discuss the events in another thread that may or may not have involved spoilers.   Now, with full apologies to @TheSword for meta-threading his thread, I wanted to ranch out...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Morrus (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2022)

Kint is actually Söze, who is seen getting rid of his limp and riding off into the sunset.


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 28, 2022)

Morrus said:


> I'm gonna go with....
> 
> 
> In _The Sixth Sense,_ Bruce Willis is a ghost the whole time.



That was also my go-to. Second place would be another M. Knight Shamalamadingdong movie, "Unbreakable." The mentor did it.


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 28, 2022)

Andy was planning his escape all along.


----------



## Arilyn (Oct 28, 2022)

In the spirit (see what I did there?), of Bruce Willis, "The Others, " Grace (Nicole Kidman) and her two children are the ghosts all along in a haunted house tale.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 28, 2022)

Ryujin said:


> That was also my go-to. Second place would be another M. Knight Shamalamadingdong movie, "Unbreakable." The mentor did it.




Spoiler- M. Night Shyamalan always tries, but never succeeds, in recapturing the twist "magic" of _Sixth Sense_.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 28, 2022)

Anthony Perkins' mom was dead the whole time.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 28, 2022)

There's a reason that you don't hear Edward Norton's name.


----------



## Willie the Duck (Oct 28, 2022)

Not exactly sure if this counts, but I'm guessing no one went into _The Last Temptation of Christ_ (or _The Passion of Christ_) not knowing what was going to happen to the titular character. Same for _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford_ or any movie involving Gandhi, Abe Lincoln, etc.



Dioltach said:


> Andy was planning his escape all along.



As was Captain Orr.

For consideration of the world's smallest movie spoiler/movie twist that changes things the least, I nominate, 'it was Sweet Pea's story all along.'


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 28, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Spoiler- M. Night Shyamalan always tries, but never succeeds, in recapturing the twist "magic" of _Sixth Sense_.



Somthing, something, one trick pony.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2022)

Walter Neff is mortally wounded (Double Indemnity, 1944)


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 28, 2022)

Carlito gets shot at the end. (OK, not really a spoiler, because the movie's opening scene is where he's shot, but the first time I watched I'd completely forgotten.)


----------



## billd91 (Oct 28, 2022)

The fuel truck was a decoy to draw off the Humungus's gang.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2022)

That's not the real Mrs. Mulwray.
Cruella is the baroness's daughter.


----------



## Lord Shark (Oct 28, 2022)

Angier is committing suicide every time he performs the water tank "escape."


----------



## niklinna (Oct 28, 2022)

Lord Shark said:


> Angier is committing suicide every time he performs the water tank "escape."



Or murder, depending on your point of view. Or both! In any case, _such_ an ego.


----------



## niklinna (Oct 28, 2022)

Voldemort kills Snape.


----------



## Davies (Oct 28, 2022)

The narrator killed Roger Ackroyd.

Bruce Wayne isn't dead ... _or is he?_


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 28, 2022)

niklinna said:


> Voldemort kills Snape.








And then it turns out they're both Tyler Durden.


----------



## Rabulias (Oct 28, 2022)

For a thread like this, we're gonna need a bigger spoiler warning:


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Oct 28, 2022)

For a lot of people my age, Empire Strikes Back was the first time we were confronted with a story where what we thought was true turned out to be a lie. Everything we thought we knew about Darth Vader was upended.

Going more modern, Song of Ice and Fire's/Game of Thrones' Red Wedding. When I first read that passage, I stopped in shock and had to re-read that section to make sure what was on the page was on the page.


----------



## pukunui (Oct 28, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> Going more modern, Song of Ice and Fire's/Game of Thrones' Red Wedding. When I first read that passage, I stopped in shock and had to re-read that section to make sure what was on the page was on the page.



On that note, Ned Stark getting beheaded was a pretty big shock to people as well. No one thought the main character would get killed off in the penultimate episode of the first season!


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 28, 2022)

pukunui said:


> On that note, Ned Stark getting beheaded was a pretty big shock to people as well. No one thought the main character would get killed off in the penultimate episode of the first season!



When I read the book, I didn't believe he was really dead. I figured it was some kind of trick - I don't think Arya (as the POV character in the chapter describing the event) actually sees it happen. It wasn't until a long way into the second book that I realised I had to take it at face value. That kind of thing just didn't happen in fantasy at the time.


----------



## pukunui (Oct 28, 2022)

Ooh, some more from GoT: 

Jon Snow dies and is brought back to life.

Jon Snow is actually Daenerys’ nephew!

Arya is the one to kill the Night King.

Jaime subverts expectations by reversing his redemption arc and returning to die in the arms of his lover/sister.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 28, 2022)

pukunui said:


> Ooh, some more from GoT:
> 
> Jon Snow dies and is brought back to life.
> 
> ...



One from the books:

Catelyn Stark survives the Red Wedding thanks to some Lord of Light shenanigans, and then basically gets forgotten about.


----------



## pukunui (Oct 28, 2022)

MarkB said:


> One from the books:
> 
> Catelyn Stark survives the Red Wedding thanks to some Lord of Light shenanigans, and then basically gets forgotten about.



I was hoping that would make it into the show but it never did.


----------



## niklinna (Oct 28, 2022)

Ralif Redhammer said:


> For a lot of people my age, Empire Strikes Back was the first time we were confronted with a story where what we thought was true turned out to be a lie. Everything we thought we knew about Darth Vader was upended.



Plus for those of us who remember Leia kissing Luke in the first movie, EW.

(At least it wasn't _The Hotel New Hampshire_.)

I haven't liked a single Star Wars movie since the original, and I was 9 or 10 when I saw that. Before you cry in shock, I haven't _seen_ a single Star Wars movie since _The Phantom Menace_ put me off the franchise forever. On the plus side, it inspired _Tales of the Sith Academy_, which provided many a chuckle for months after.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 28, 2022)

Harry is the seventh Horcrux.


----------



## John R Davis (Oct 29, 2022)

Book not film, but Sturm dies, and stays dead


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Oct 29, 2022)

Branching into video games:

Aerith (Aeris) is murdered by Sephiroth


----------



## Davies (Oct 29, 2022)

Enevhar Aldarion said:


> Aerith (Aeris) is murdered by Sephiroth




In the same spirit: Biggs lives.


----------



## DeviousQuail (Oct 29, 2022)

The alien is killed by the emptiness of space and/or ship engines. 

The alien is killed by a counterweight with a self assist. 

The aliens are killed with music.

The aliens are killed with a computer virus (and missiles).

The aliens are killed by water.

The aliens are killed by germs. 

The aliens live long and prosper.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 29, 2022)

DeviousQuail said:


> The alien is killed by the emptiness of space and/or ship engines.
> 
> The alien is killed by a counterweight with a self assist.
> 
> ...



Don’t forget the mayonnaise.


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 29, 2022)

Cameron Frye ends up being the protagonist in Ferris Bueller’s Day Off.


----------



## niklinna (Oct 29, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Cameron Frye ends up being the protagonist in Ferris Bueller’s Day Off.



We never did see the big showdown! But such an inspiring speech. Suh-wing, batter!


----------



## Lidgar (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Sabathius42 (Oct 29, 2022)

There never was a tiger in the boat.  Or maybe there was.  Believe what you want.  (Life of Pi)

The events of every horror movie happen because of humanities need to sacrifice to Lovecraftian horrors. (Cabin in the Woods)

Hitler dies.  (Inglorious Bastards)

The girl dies.  (Me, Earl, and the Dying Girl)

John dies, but not at the end (John Dies at the End)


----------



## niklinna (Oct 29, 2022)

Sabathius42 said:


> The events of every horror movie happen because of humanities need to sacrifice to Lovecraftian horrors. (Cabin in the Woods)



That reveal utterly ruined the movie for me. So unnecessary and lame.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 29, 2022)

Sooo...although hinted at...no one actually said it that I can see...in this thread ironically...

Darth Vader is actually Anakin Skywalker and is Luke Skywalker's Father.  Also, Luke Skywalker was not the only child of Annakin Skywalker, he also has a twin sister who is Leia Organa.  They were separated shortly after birth and given to two different families.

So....big spoilers of my own...

The Avengers Lose to Thanos originally and Thanos succeeds and snaps out half the life in the universe.

That's probably the biggest spoiler for this generation's movies/films.


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 29, 2022)

Justin's lawsuit against Wizards of the Coast fails.


----------



## John R Davis (Oct 29, 2022)

Trying to think of any published RPG adventures that could do with a spoiler warning? ( Aside from caution this adventure is garbage!).
Hmmm??


----------



## Davies (Oct 29, 2022)

John R Davis said:


> Trying to think of any published RPG adventures that could do with a spoiler warning?



... any that hinge on a mystery, which is a fair chunk of them.


----------



## John R Davis (Oct 29, 2022)

Davies said:


> ... any that hinge on a mystery, which is a fair chunk of them.



I guess most adventures have some hint to a BBEG so it's not always a surprise?

Maybe Sabre River had a twist iirc when played decades ago.
A series called Twisted Adventures for RPG where the end section has a big old surprise? Would such things work, maybe needs it own thread!??!


----------



## Dioltach (Oct 29, 2022)

Didn't Dragonlance have the "Verminaard Lives" thing?


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Oct 29, 2022)

John R Davis said:


> Trying to think of any published RPG adventures that could do with a spoiler warning? ( Aside from caution this adventure is garbage!).
> Hmmm??



Rime of the Frostmaiden: Auril is a sideshow not the main objective (depending on how the DM runs it).

Call of the Netherdeep: The party are on a quest to free the BBEG.


Oh yes, almost forgot the real shocker: Strahd is a vampire!


----------



## John R Davis (Oct 29, 2022)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Rime of the Frostmaidan: Auril is a sideshow not the main objective (depending on how the DM runs it).
> 
> Call of the Netherdeep: The party are on a quest to free the BBEG.



Good point. The lost/crashed city does sort of come out of nowhere, and yes Auril is a sideshow.


I guess the main BBEG of SKT is a blue dragon, that could be a surprise?


----------



## MarkB (Oct 29, 2022)

Lidgar said:


> Don’t forget the mayonnaise.



Or vinegar.


----------



## LoganRan (Oct 29, 2022)

Lord Shark said:


> Angier is committing suicide every time he performs the water tank "escape."



The Prestige is still the only movie I have watched and then immediately re-watched after the credits rolled. It is also the greatest example of a movie being _better_ than the novel IMO.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Oct 29, 2022)

The show is over when the fat lady sings.


----------



## Eric V (Oct 29, 2022)

V'Ger is actually Voyager 6 from Earth.


----------



## OB1 (Oct 29, 2022)

Anakin falling to the dark side and becoming Darth Vader (if you watch the saga in order).  When I was 6, I like most in my generation was blown away by the reveal in ESB.  I didn't even believe it until Yoda confirmed it 3 years later in RotJ.  For my nephews, I showed them the saga 1-6, and not only were they in complete denial when their hero becomes the villain in Ep3, they still went nuts when Vader reveals the truth to Luke in ESB.  They had been freaking out for a week after ANH trying to figure out how/when Luke would discover the truth.


----------



## Haplo781 (Oct 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> Spoiler- M. Night Shyamalan always tries, but never succeeds, in recapturing the twist "magic" of _Sixth Sense_.



_Devil_ was close.

The devil was the old woman who dies at the beginning.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 29, 2022)

Haplo781 said:


> _Devil_ was close.
> 
> The devil was the old woman who dies at the beginning.









It's too much of a crutch for him. He has some good habits as a director, but he keeps trying for that killer twist. It's possible to make movies that are just ... good. It's not like David Fincher said, "Hey, let's have every movie have a surprise. That worked in Fight Club!"


----------



## Ryujin (Oct 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> It's too much of a crutch for him. He has some good habits as a director, but he keeps trying for that killer twist. It's possible to make movies that are just ... good. It's not like David Fincher said, "Hey, let's have every movie have a surprise. That worked in Fight Club!"



Movies that rely on the big twist are quite frequently movies that you have little desire to watch a second time.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 29, 2022)

old yeller dies at the end


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> Andy was planning his escape all along.



Poor Woody and Buzz.


----------



## Blue (Oct 29, 2022)

The ship sinks. (Titanic)


----------



## Haplo781 (Oct 29, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> It's too much of a crutch for him. He has some good habits as a director, but he keeps trying for that killer twist. It's possible to make movies that are just ... good. It's not like David Fincher said, "Hey, let's have every movie have a surprise. That worked in Fight Club!"



_Old_ was one of the worst things he's ever done.


----------



## trappedslider (Oct 29, 2022)

Blue said:


> The ship sinks. (Titanic)



#teamiceberg


----------



## Richards (Oct 29, 2022)

Going back to videogames for a moment:  In _Metroid_, Samus was a woman this whole time.

Johnathan


----------



## Nikosandros (Oct 30, 2022)

Kevin Costner was actually the Soviet agent in _No Way Ou_t.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Oct 30, 2022)

Nikosandros said:


> Kevin Costner was actually the Soviet agent in _No Way Ou_t.




Very underrated movie.


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 30, 2022)

Jean-François de Morangias is the cult leader.


----------



## aco175 (Oct 31, 2022)

Its not really sloth... It is wrath..


----------



## MarkB (Oct 31, 2022)

OB1 said:


> Anakin falling to the dark side and becoming Darth Vader (if you watch the saga in order).  When I was 6, I like most in my generation was blown away by the reveal in ESB.  I didn't even believe it until Yoda confirmed it 3 years later in RotJ.  For my nephews, I showed them the saga 1-6, and not only were they in complete denial when their hero becomes the villain in Ep3, they still went nuts when Vader reveals the truth to Luke in ESB.  They had been freaking out for a week after ANH trying to figure out how/when Luke would discover the truth.



One major spoiler annoyance I had was some troll in a Youtube comment posting that Kylo Ren kills his father Han Solo, about two days before The Force Awakens came out. It didn't actually diminish the impact of the moment, though.


----------



## opacitizen (Oct 31, 2022)

A bunch of them go rogue to get THE PLANS and in the end they get THE PLANS but _they all die_ (and aren't even mentioned in the sequel which gets released about 30 years earlier through tricking time.)


----------



## opacitizen (Oct 31, 2022)

DeviousQuail said:


> The alien is killed by the emptiness of space and/or ship engines.



Are you sure it dies? We see it stop trying struggling to get in and drift away, but does that really mean it's dead?


----------



## payn (Oct 31, 2022)

opacitizen said:


> A bunch of them go rogue to get THE PLANS and in the end they get THE PLANS but _they all die_ (and aren't even mentioned in the sequel which gets released about 30 years earlier through tricking time.)



Yeah,_ Edge of Tomorrow_ was a great movie.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 31, 2022)

opacitizen said:


> A bunch of them go rogue to get THE PLANS and in the end they get THE PLANS but _they all die_ (and aren't even mentioned in the sequel which gets released about 30 years earlier through tricking time.)



At least the guy who got the info on the Death Star II got a mention on-screen. When are we gonna get a movie about Menny Bothanz, anyway?


----------



## DeviousQuail (Oct 31, 2022)

opacitizen said:


> Are you sure it dies? We see it stop trying struggling to get in and drift away, but does that really mean it's dead?



It's alive and dead until someone makes another movie and says otherwise. A Schrodinger's Alien. My take on it is that no creature that big is going to survive without pressure, nutrients, and protection from the harmful radiation of space. And being left adrift in space means an almost 0 percent chance of being found again. At that point it might as well be dead.


----------



## MarkB (Oct 31, 2022)

DeviousQuail said:


> It's alive and dead until someone makes another movie and says otherwise. A Schrodinger's Alien. My take on it is that no creature that big is going to survive without pressure, nutrients, and protection from the harmful radiation of space. And being left adrift in space means an almost 0 percent chance of being found again. At that point it might as well be dead.



Are we talking about the one from Alien, or the Queen from Aliens? The Queen is a lot easier to find, just in low orbit over a known settlement. And even with the first one, Weyland Yutani have the logs, they know where and when the creature was ejected. If they got it into their heads to track it down for tissue samples it'd be a very difficult search, but possible.


----------



## pukunui (Nov 1, 2022)

_Source Code: _Jake Gyllenhaal is only imagining he still has a whole body.

_Oblivion: _Tom Cruise is a clone.


----------



## payn (Nov 1, 2022)

pukunui said:


> _Source Code: _Jake Gyllenhaal is only imagining he still has a whole body.
> 
> _Oblivion: _Tom Cruise is a clone.



No, no, no, this is for films you care about being spoiled.


----------



## Malmuria (Nov 1, 2022)

Ed Norton and Brad Pitt are playing the same character!

(My prom date actually spoiled this one for me)


----------



## pukunui (Nov 1, 2022)

payn said:


> No, no, no, this is for films you care about being spoiled.



 I enjoyed both of those movies!


----------



## DeviousQuail (Nov 1, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Are we talking about the one from Alien, or the Queen from Aliens? The Queen is a lot easier to find, just in low orbit over a known settlement. And even with the first one, Weyland Yutani have the logs, they know where and when the creature was ejected. If they got it into their heads to track it down for tissue samples it'd be a very difficult search, but possible.



I barely remember Aliens. I was thinking of Alien in my original post. 
It would be a feat to figure out the alien's trajectory and velocity even with a camera pointed at the engines. Not to mention all it would take is a small rupture or expulsion of xenomorph gunk to change velocity and trajectory further. Combined with the 6 weeks time to get back to a station (according to Ripley), time spent deciding to go get it, getting a ship and crew together, getting to the location to start looking, and then trying to find something that small, black, and without heat is the longest of longshots. There might be other methods of locating a body in space but I'll need someone else to chime in with that.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 1, 2022)

Leia also kissed Luke at the start of Empire.

Tangentially, I just recently found out that in one of the early scripts for Star Wars, the roles were reversed and it was Leia rescuing Luke from the Death Star. Fascinating to imagine what that might have been like.



niklinna said:


> Plus for those of us who remember Leia kissing Luke in the first movie, EW.
> 
> (At least it wasn't _The Hotel New Hampshire_.)
> 
> I haven't liked a single Star Wars movie since the original, and I was 9 or 10 when I saw that. Before you cry in shock, I haven't _seen_ a single Star Wars movie since _The Phantom Menace_ put me off the franchise forever. On the plus side, it inspired _Tales of the Sith Academy_, which provided many a chuckle for months after.




Re-reading the books as an adult, Sturm's fate is heavily foreshadowed. And talking to Margaret Weis, she has said that his death was designed from the moment his character was created. But I can remember when I first read it, what a shock it was.



John R Davis said:


> Book not film, but Sturm dies, and stays dead




Same, except it was on io9. I wasn't as mad as I would've been normally, simply because Harrison Ford had always made it clear that he thought Solo's character arc should end in his death. But I was still very annoyed with that commenter.



MarkB said:


> One major spoiler annoyance I had was some troll in a Youtube comment posting that Kylo Ren kills his father Han Solo, about two days before The Force Awakens came out. It didn't actually diminish the impact of the moment, though.


----------



## Mad_Jack (Nov 1, 2022)

The cast just ate Eddie for dinner.


----------



## Dioltach (Nov 1, 2022)

Cassian dies when the Rebellion is finally becoming a force.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Nov 3, 2022)

Dante dies of a heart attack at the end of Clerks 3


----------



## practicalm (Nov 3, 2022)

The Maltese Falcon is a fake
Rick does not get the girl
The miners do not get the gold


----------



## trappedslider (Nov 3, 2022)

The whole show (and maybe all of tv) takes place inside the mind of a kid.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 4, 2022)

practicalm said:


> Rick does not get the girl



He certainly does! They even have a kid by the sequel. But then she gets re-cast in the third movie.


----------



## Omand (Nov 4, 2022)

MarkB said:


> He certainly does! They even have a kid by the sequel. But then she gets re-cast in the third movie.



Ummm ... Pretty sure the reference here is to Rick in "Casablanca", not Rick in "The Mummy."

That said, I can understand the confusion.  Might be helpful if people named which movie they were "spoiling" for this type of context where characters in wildly different movies have the same name.

Cheers


----------



## DragonBelow (Nov 4, 2022)

MarkB said:


> One from the books:
> 
> Catelyn Stark survives the Red Wedding thanks to some Lord of Light shenanigans, and then basically gets forgotten about.



IIRC she kills Brianne of Tarth, and Podrick. We just didn't see that in the show. I like the show version better.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Nov 4, 2022)

Omand said:


> Ummm ... Pretty sure the reference here is to Rick in "Casablanca", not Rick in "The Mummy."


----------



## practicalm (Nov 4, 2022)

Omand said:


> Ummm ... Pretty sure the reference here is to Rick in "Casablanca", not Rick in "The Mummy."
> 
> That said, I can understand the confusion.  Might be helpful if people named which movie they were "spoiling" for this type of context where characters in wildly different movies have the same name.
> 
> Cheers



Yes these were all Bogart film spoilers because it was more interesting to spoil something without listing where it was from.

I mean I could also spoil Oceans 11 where they don't get the cash.  But that's the original movie.


----------



## Mercurius (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Dioltach (Nov 4, 2022)

Not a movie or telly series, but a book: Right from the start, there's an Eater in the party travelling to the Edge of the World.


----------



## Benjamin Olson (Nov 4, 2022)

MarkB said:


> One major spoiler annoyance I had was some troll in a Youtube comment posting that Kylo Ren kills his father Han Solo, about two days before The Force Awakens came out. It didn't actually diminish the impact of the moment, though.



Oh my god, someone did that to me on the general chat of a _Star Wars: The Old Republic_ server, and it's the only time I've ever actually been mad about someone "spoiling" something. The movie had been out for several days at that point, but we were saving it for Christmas. I was playing a Star Wars game specifically because I was hyped about it. And they were clearly doing it just because they sucked.


----------



## practicalm (Nov 5, 2022)

I realized I missed the chance to spoil
Spock dies and then gets better.


----------



## Muso (Nov 5, 2022)

Gollum throws the Ring into the Cracks of Doom (along with himself) after a fight with Frodo.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 5, 2022)

practicalm said:


> I realized I missed the chance to spoil
> Spock dies and then gets better.



Kirk dies and then gets better. It's not nearly as effective.


----------



## Davies (Nov 5, 2022)

DragonBelow said:


> IIRC she kills Brianne of Tarth



Nope. Brienne is still alive in _A Dance of Dragons_.


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 5, 2022)

DragonBelow said:


> IIRC she kills Brianne of Tarth, and Podrick. We just didn't see that in the show. I like the show version better.





Davies said:


> Nope. Brienne is still alive in _A Dance of Dragons_.



IIRC, Brienne and Podrick are being hanged when we last see them in _A Dance of Dragons,_ so their fate is up in the air (pardon the pun). Until the next book, they are like Schrodinger's cat.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 5, 2022)

She was dead all along in Carnival of Souls


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 5, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> Carlito gets shot at the end. (OK, not really a spoiler, because the movie's opening scene is where he's shot, but the first time I watched I'd completely forgotten.)




lol. I agree. I had a pretty similar reaction. He literally shows it to you, and somehow the first time you still don't see it coming for some reason. And the guy who does it says he is going to midway through film I think too. Good movie too


----------



## Bedrockgames (Nov 5, 2022)

Morrus said:


> I'm gonna go with....
> 
> 
> In _The Sixth Sense,_ Bruce Willis is a ghost the whole time.




I remember that one flooring me when I first saw it


----------



## Davies (Nov 5, 2022)

Bedrockgames said:


> I remember that one flooring me when I first saw it



I had the interesting experience of being the only one in a group watching the movie who was in on it. Some of them, who'd been extremely hostile towards the wife following the anniversary scene, were pretty ashamed of themselves by the finale.


----------



## pukunui (Nov 5, 2022)

The "found footage" documentary is actually fictional.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 5, 2022)

Battlestar Galactica (original series): It turns out that the series is taking place in the present day.


----------



## Rabulias (Nov 6, 2022)

MarkB said:


> Battlestar Galactica (original series): It turns out that the series is taking place in the present day.



Well, current to the show's original airing (1978-1979).

And the new one takes place far in the past.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Nov 8, 2022)

You are Darth Revan.


----------

